# Text Limit?



## chef jimmyj (Dec 14, 2017)

Is there a text limit? I spent a lot of time answering Nitrites and Nitrates...http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/nitrites-and-nitrates.270716/#post-1777456 Tried to reply and kept getting Error to contact Admin. Had to break it up into three replies to send. Anyone else?....JJ


----------



## tropics (Dec 14, 2017)

Had that happen 2 days ago thought it was my PC
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2017)

Good question for Brian.
Al


----------



## sqwib (Dec 14, 2017)

Had that happen with pictures


----------

